
TheirTube: A YouTube filter bubble simulator by Mozilla - codq
https://www.their.tube/
======
raxxorrax
Finally the times where I have to search for things to have fun are over. I am
totally on board of getting funned 24/7.

Nice site. The critique of aggressive content suggestion is old. Same as with
alcohol, everyone knows that it is probably a bad idea before drinking it
anyway.

